# From couch to 600km (370 miles)



## chrismisterx (1 Dec 2018)

Decided to keep a online journal of my personal journey from complete novice cyclist and over weight couch potato to fit, healthy competent cyclist who aims to complete his first cycle tour.

So best way to start I think is a quick recap of the story so far.

As you may have seen on my other posts, I came to this forum to ask questions for help with how to at first fix my cheap cycles me and my wife bought and how to pick the right new cycles for the tour and how to complete my goal.
This all started around the beginning of Oct this year after we bought 2 cheap second hand bikes, we happily messed around on these for a couple of weeks before joining the forum 23th of Oct.

my first post where to start got us some fantastic advice and with this new knowledge in hand I got my bike fixed up to be road safe and off I went cycling, truly bitten by the bug.

My wife then had this crazy idea of visiting her parents via peddle power since we were both enjoying cycling so much, only problem we live in the north of England ( NE29 ) and they live in the north of Scotland ( AB56 ). A quick check of google maps showed us that was a leg busting trip of 370 miles there and of another 370 miles back, to make matters worse we have only 12 days for the full trip and decided we should try 4 days there, 4 days visit and 4 days back. To save money on the trip I thought camping would be a good idea and the touring idea was born. We set the date for this trip as May next year as her mams birthday, and my 45th birthday is also then.

We decided we need new bikes for this!

This lead to 3 - 4 threads on touring and what bike, where again the fine members of this forum give us some great advice, like get the train!
Joking aside we dropped the camping idea quite quickly and decided the main focus had to be on the cycling, so Bed and Breakfast its going to be.
After a lot of advice we choose the Trek 520 as our new bikes, way over our budget we had planned but you only live once.

Dec 2nd is the start of the structured training or practicing for the trip, our plans are not yet fixed apart from its happening May 2019.

So we hope to go from a non cyclist unfit BMI 30 ( ouch that came as a shock when I worked that out ) to a fit and healthy 45 year old with a normal BMI and able to ride 600km twice in 12 days!

We have 5 months to get ready for this, i expect many ups and downs but I truly believe with help and advice from this forum we can achieve our goals and maybe this thread could help other beginners on their personal journeys.


----------



## chrismisterx (1 Dec 2018)

Cycling update. ( small recap of how much cycling I have done )

Been getting out on my bike 3 - 4 times at least each week since I got my bike, started going a mile or two until I got used to it and quickly progressed to around 16 miles ( a trip to Newcastle Bike hub ) split into 8 miles there, nice coffee and a 30 min rest followed by the 8 mile return trip. My little 2nd hand bike isn't the best and even though it gets me from a - b I am really looking forward to getting our new bikes, the trek 520, which is on order and should be with us soon.

Around 2 weeks ago I tried a 40 mile trip, cycled to 17 miles and decided since the weather started to turn bad I would turn around at this point making it 34 miles, it was hard the last few miles nearly killed me, driving rain and a harsh head wind give me one hell of a ride, but I limped home and was super proud.

Took a few days rest to recover, legs were burning and adjusted the saddle a little, which help my knee pain and dropped back to 8 - 10 miles out within the same back so started to avg 15 to 20 miles most days until yesterday.

Sun was out, not to windy so I thought I would aim to just ride and see where I ended up, my plan in my head was to go along the cycle route 72 the hadrian way route, I thought NE29 to Newburn approx 15 miles there would be good, but when I arrived I felt really good so kept peddling and peddling, enjoying being someplace new, loads of friendly people, loved it. Before I knew it I was in Corbridge 27 miles away from home! So still feeling good had a 15 min break to eat and drink, take a quick photo to send to the wife ( who was stuck at work ) before heading back.

It got hard around the 35 mile mark, started to feel my knees hurt but apart from that I felt good ( maybe this old bike isn't still quite set up right? ) Got back to Newcastle ( 8 miles away from home ) feeling a little tired and a little sore stopped off at the quay side for some much needed nuts and a sneaky pint in the sun, had a good 40 min break before finishing the last 8 miles.

Slow and steady, managed around a 9 mile an hour pace when riding and only had to push the bike twice up hills ( paused the phone tracker when on breaks ).
Talking about trackers using map my ride atm, what do you think of that app is there a better one out there?

So my longest ride to date 6 hours to do a 54 mile trip, over the moon and the best part even though my legs hurt a bit I fancy going out and doing a small ride today, so not crippled!

My wife is planning the structured training plan for us and this morning she informed me I have to be more flexible and improve my core while losing weight, I am 91.2kg! wow the kg's don't half sneak up on you, at 5'8 that is quite the belly I have gained the last few years!

So she wants me to drop around 20kg, so she has us booked into the gym and she is going to take me to do Pilates which I think is some form of yoga?, which she insists will help with the tour we have planned.

little question, after a long ride whats the best way to recover, any tips?


----------



## burntoutbanger (1 Dec 2018)

Many others may offer many other pieces of advice but I always find the best way to recover from a long hard ride is with a much shorter, far less intense one (preferably with no hills what so ever, canal towpath/old railway line etc).

Keeps the legs turning.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Dec 2018)

You've already sussed the important part, just ride and don't worry about 'targets' relaxing is the key to distance riding.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (1 Dec 2018)

For an App, lots use Strava, great for logging mileage, seeing how you’re progressing on segments (speed over short route sections) which will provide a visual incentive. There’s also training plans I’m sure included in some of the premium options.
As for the bike fit, either go to your local bike shop and ask if someone can have a look at your setup, or find out if there’s a local cycling group where you’ll get informal help setting your bike up. 

Alternatively, look at https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/k.../izn20131217-DIY-Road-and-Mountain-Bike-Fit-0 and https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/knowledge/bike-kit There’s lots of advice on the British Cycling website which can help novices, they’re not only about racing.


----------



## rivers (1 Dec 2018)

Good luck with your training and tour! However, Pilates is not a form of yoga, not even close. But they are both about mindfulness and some such. My wife is a pilates instructor, but it's all greek to me (except it's not yoga).


----------



## chrismisterx (1 Dec 2018)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> For an App, lots use Strava, great for logging mileage, seeing how you’re progressing on segments (speed over short route sections) which will provide a visual incentive. There’s also training plans I’m sure included in some of the premium options.
> As for the bike fit, either go to your local bike shop and ask if someone can have a look at your setup, or find out if there’s a local cycling group where you’ll get informal help setting your bike up.
> 
> Alternatively, look at https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/k.../izn20131217-DIY-Road-and-Mountain-Bike-Fit-0 and https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/knowledge/bike-kit There’s lots of advice on the British Cycling website which can help novices, they’re not only about racing.



Thank you, some fantastic links with very helpful advice, going to grab a coffee and have a good read. With regards Strava will have a look at that, would like a app that her parents could follow us traveling up to them on there laptop, think that could be fun.



rivers said:


> Good luck with your training and tour! However, Pilates is not a form of yoga, not even close. But they are both about mindfulness and some such. My wife is a pilates instructor, but it's all greek to me (except it's not yoga).



ah I see, I have no idea about it and dreading it a bit to be honest, but she is the boss!


----------



## rivers (1 Dec 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> ah I see, I have no idea about it and dreading it a bit to be honest, but she is the boss!



It's nothing to be scared of as I know lots of people use it to recover from injuries and things like that.


----------



## Slick (1 Dec 2018)

I will leave the good advice to others but I would like to add a congratulatory response for hitting a couple of tough targets in such a short space of time. Wind can be tough and we've all been there but again, it's excellent preparation for your tour especially when you hit the lumps and bumps Scotland has to offer. Obviously you are going to need to make sure the new machines are set up well, but if you get that right and continue to progress in the same vein, the worst thing about your planned tour is spending 4 days with the bloody inlaws. Enjoy


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 Dec 2018)

Whilst I admire your enthusiasm, I reckon you are pushing your luck planning to ride such a long distance in a short period in only a few months time. I would give it at least a year to lose a significant amount of weight gradually in order to reduce the amount of effort involved in riding.
You've also discovered that given favourable weather and motivation, there is no reason why an old secondhand bike isn't capable of being ridden a fair way in one day. I'd concentrate on fine tuning the saddle and bar adjustments in order to get the most comfortable fit, as discomfort is a huge showstopper on a bike. Other than being shiny, there is no guarantee your new on order bike is going to ride any better just because it is new. Optimising what you've got now will get you the most benefit.


----------



## OldShep (1 Dec 2018)

I’ve been doing Pilates for 2 yrs now. It helps your core strength and flexibility. On the bike it’s helped my position and on the squash court it’s helped my game. Did a LEJOG this year aged 66 without problems. 
Unless you like and can follow training plans, I can’t, just keep riding the bike a little bit further every week and you’ll get there. I wouldn’t be trying that in earnest until the days start getting longer


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Dec 2018)

It seems we are all willing you to do well. Fantastic stuff.

After big rides I take sustenance in order to recover almost as soon as I land on the doorstep or return to the finish. Milkshake, milk, a protein/carb shake in the form of diluted Huel or Science in Sport’s ReGo. I don’t have any of the SIS at the moment as I am waiting for a cheaper offer which they do occasionally. Within 20 minutes is the advice I have taken.

Strava has a ‘beacon’ for your rellies to monitor. Alternatively, either Wahoo device has it as standard. It could be good for your wife while she is at work and you are mile eating.


----------



## chrismisterx (1 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> It seems we are all willing you to do well. Fantastic stuff.
> 
> After big rides I take sustenance in order to recover almost as soon as I land on the doorstep or return to the finish. Milkshake, milk, a protein/carb shake I. The for, of diluted Huel or Science in Sport’s ReGo. I don’t have any of the SIS at the moment as I am waiting for a cheaper offer which they do occasionally.
> 
> Strava has a ‘beacon’ for your rellies to monitor. Alternatively, either Wahoo device has it as standard. It could be good for your wife while she is at work and you are mile eating.



I have been looking at wahoo stuff this week funny enough with regards indoor training, is there a device which is more suited to outdoor touring that you would recommend that doesn't break the bank, I know nothing about this sort of thing.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Dec 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> I have been looking at wahoo stuff this week funny enough with regards indoor training, is there a device which is more suited to outdoor touring that you would recommend that doesn't break the bank, I know nothing about this sort of thing.



I have the Wahoo Elemnt which is just the same as the Bolt, but just bigger. It has been a revelation after owning an awfully unreliable Garmin for 3 years.

I noticed in the ride instructions I received for an Audax I am doing soon, it included the phrasing ‘If you suffer from Garmin Syndrome’. This alludes to their software issues and included measures to try and avoid any problems. Yesterday I was listening to a cycling podcast and the chap who was being interviewed spoke of Garmin issues too. It’s almost the norm to talk about the unreliability of Garmin, but people still buy the damn things. I don’t understand the loyal following they have.

Not a fan of Garmin. I am a Wahooligan.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> It seems we are all willing you to do well. Fantastic stuff.
> 
> After big rides I take sustenance in order to recover almost as soon as I land on the doorstep or return to the finish. Milkshake, milk, a protein/carb shake in the form of diluted Huel or Science in Sport’s ReGo. I don’t have any of the SIS at the moment as I am waiting for a cheaper offer which they do occasionally. Within 20 minutes is the advice I have taken.
> 
> Strava has a ‘beacon’ for your rellies to monitor. Alternatively, either Wahoo device has it as standard. It could be good for your wife while she is at work and you are mile eating.



Better off with a pint and some peanuts, (after all it was the advice given by Ford Prefect to Arthur Dent)


----------



## tom73 (1 Dec 2018)

+1 for Wahoo not cheapest but worth it has every thing you need for both in and outdoor training and riding. As @Heltor Chasca points out it has live tracking built in. 

+1 Science in Sport’s ReGo. Just keep eye out for offers they have they all the time. Great customer service too. Example last tub I bought was by one get one free. Only sent me one emailed same day sent out replacement. Though I did not know they had so emailed again and ended up with yet another one. So 3 for cost of one.


----------



## Ian H (1 Dec 2018)

600km over 4 days is not too big an ask. Concentrate on riding yourself into comfort on the bike. Hours in the saddle count.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Dec 2018)

From your posts, it sounds like you would definitely benefit from some more monitoring tech now. Look at getting a cycle computer ( Wahoo / Garmin ) etc. and a Cadence / heart rate monitor. Start taking note of your Cadence and heart rate, and how it varies over the ride. The key to recovery, after a long / intense ride, is to either not ride the bike at all for a period of time, or ride at a ( relatively) much lower intensity for a period of time. The latest Garmin devices, when rigged up to HRM, and Cadence sensors, suggest rest / low intensity periods of time, after you download the ride data. I’ve found it’s estimates to be pretty accurate. Work on getting your riding as efficient as it can be, and your recovery after a long / high exertion ride, should be shorter / easier. One good way of getting a more efficient ride, is to work on getting a more uniform power output during the ride. Fitting power meters is the simplest way of working this out, but without them, it’s not too difficult to do either. Your ultimate aim should be to increase your power to weight ratio. The rate at which you can do so is ultimately going to be limited by your fitness parameters ( VO2 max, Max heart rate, and Lactate thresholds, most importantly). If you can aim to complete your rides with an average Cadence of about 80 - 90 rpms, and ( importantly ) you are making sufficient power at that Cadence, for it not to be a wasted effort, then your ride will be more neuromuscularly, and mechanically efficient. This has been proven by studies, and explained nicely here.
https://www.active.com/cycling/arti...2489604936&publisherId=21181&source=pepperjam

For example. Ultimately though, do everything you can to ensure you enjoy the experience. After all, if you don’t enjoy it, there’s not much point.
Good luck with it all.


----------



## tom73 (1 Dec 2018)

Keeping track of data is made simple with Wahoo app it displays all the ride data clearly and simple to see and understand. If you go for the ELEMNT the LED indicators can be set to light up as you ride so you can monitor performance. eg under , on or above your ave Cadence or HR. Will also tell you which HR zone your in.


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Dec 2018)

Keep up the good work. It's amazing how quickly you can increase the distances. You'll need to make sure you can cycle good distances on consecutive days so I would plan in a two day outing before your trip. Find a destination a suitable distance from home and do an out and back. I was going to suggest heading to the new hostel on Hadrian's Wall but it's rather a lumpy ride! 

On the weight loss front, I find cycling burns a lot of calories but you do need to be careful to eat enough to fuel you on longer rides. It's a delicate balance. Keep going!

You have been warned that cycle touring is addictive, right?!


----------



## Phaeton (1 Dec 2018)

I congratulate you on your plan, I know it would be too much for me especially training over the winter, I personally would be looking at taking 6-8 days to get there & coming back in the train, that way you can enjoy the ride more, there will be less pressure & if things go slightly ascue you have wiggle room to adjust. 600K after only riding 5-6 months is a huge achievement.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I have the Wahoo Elemnt which is just the same as the Bolt, but just bigger. It has been a revelation after owning an awfully unreliable Garmin for 3 years.
> 
> I noticed in the ride instructions I received for an Audax I am doing soon, it included the phrasing ‘If you suffer from Garmin Syndrome’. This alludes to their software issues and included measures to try and avoid any problems. Yesterday I was listening to a cycling podcast and the chap who was being interviewed spoke of Garmin issues too. It’s almost the norm to talk about the unreliability of Garmin, but people still buy the damn things. I don’t understand the loyal following they have.
> 
> Not a fan of Garmin. I am a Wahooligan.



Let's be clear, when people refer to Garmin problems they are referring to the Edge series of models. The same does not apply to the Garmin Etrex series of models.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Let's be clear, when people refer to Garmin problems they are referring to the Edge series of models. The same does not apply to the Garmin Etrex series of models.



A very fair point. My experience, as you state, was with the Edge. Renamed the Fudge.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2018)

As for training you will get big improvements just by riding more when you first start out. Get time in the saddle, gragually increasing distances and you will both get there.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2018)

It is a challenging plan, but doable if you build up to it properly. Good luck! (You could always choose to return on the train if you find yourselves
satisfied/exhausted by the outward leg.)



Dogtrousers said:


> Or indeed fancier ones like the Oregon (which I use). *Mind you, I have no troubles with my Edge Touring either*.


That's interesting - @Littgull had endless troubles with his and eventually gave up on it. I wonder if there is some fundamental difference in the way you use them?

I have been using an ancient Garmin Etrex since 2006 and it has never let me down. Mind you, it is an incredibly simple device - it doesn't even have maps. I navigate simply by viewing a grey squiggly line on a blank background. I never know where I am by looking at the screen, but I know which roads to follow!


----------



## FishFright (1 Dec 2018)

tom73 said:


> +1 for Wahoo not cheapest but worth it has every thing you need for both in and outdoor training and riding. As @Heltor Chasca points out it has live tracking built in.
> 
> +1 Science in Sport’s ReGo. Just keep eye out for offers they have they all the time. Great customer service too. Example last tub I bought was by one get one free. Only sent me one emailed same day sent out replacement. Though I did not know they had so emailed again and ended up with yet another one. So 3 for cost of one.



Another bonus for ReGo is when touring I mix it with a bag of muesli then add water for a really nice breakfast number 1. Number 2 usually being a plate of fried things .


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Dec 2018)

Your 57 mile ride to Corbridge is a good effort so early on.

Although it's fairly flat, apart from the last few miles, so not the most challenging of rides.

The first part of your touring trip is also fairly flat, I'm not familiar with the north of Scotland.

You will need to up your speed a little, which will probably happen naturally.

A moving average of 10mph is still best part of 10 hours on the bike each day, add some stops and your elapsed time could be nearer to 12 hours.

Arriving at your evening destination much after 7pm leaves little time to settle in and eat a meal, so you will need to be away each morning by 8am, if not a bit earlier.

You may have two spells of decent weather, but being up against the clock you will have to be prepared to ride whatever the weather.

Trying to knock out 100 miles in the wind and wet is a lot different to doing so on a dry, calm day.

Your touring luggage is also a factor, 100 miles on a lightweight bike carrying only snacks tucked into your jersey pocket is a different prospect to 100 miles on a loaded steel tourer.


----------



## OldShep (1 Dec 2018)

If you go by Avimore or by Aberdeen ( slightly longer) both routes are less than 4000 metres of climbing. So neither routes are really hilly. Scotland doesn’t have hills just drags


----------



## chrismisterx (1 Dec 2018)

OldShep said:


> If you go by Avimore or by Aberdeen ( slightly longer) both routes are less than 4000 metres of climbing. So neither routes are really hilly. Scotland doesn’t have hills just drags



thanks for the reply, thats interesting about the hills, was expecting there to be some really tough ones, which route do you think would be better, via the highlands and Avimore or going the coast route and Aberdeen. also what do you mean by drags, new to cycling and not 100% sure on all the terms yet.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> thanks for the reply, thats interesting about the hills, was expecting there to be some really tough ones, which route do you think would be better, via the highlands and Avimore or going the coast route and Aberdeen. *also what do you mean by drags, new to cycling and not 100% sure on all the terms yet.*


----------



## OldShep (1 Dec 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> thanks for the reply, thats interesting about the hills, was expecting there to be some really tough ones, which route do you think would be better, via the highlands and Avimore or going the coast route and Aberdeen. also what do you mean by drags, new to cycling and not 100% sure on all the terms yet.


I’ve only cycled the coast as far as Stonehaven. I remember it being an easy route and on a Saturday , arriving at 11pm, was quiet. 
Going via Avimore you’ve Drumochter and the Slochd Summit. Both easy climbs and very rewarding. Just watch out for a left hander after a bridge  I nearly come unstuck there and I’m not alone


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2018)

OldShep said:


> Going via Avimore you’ve Drumochter and the Slochd Summit. Both easy climbs and very rewarding.


Yes, I can second that, I did both on our tour to Inverness, on a around 18kg tourer, plus 11 stone of me on top!
They are not the hardest climbs by all means, and I speak as a less fit than average cyclist.
Keep in mind, if you follow remote Scottish routes, that shops or pubs can be quite a few miles apart, make sure you have enough water and food to cover you between places where you can stock up.
This is easily done by consulting Google before you set out in the morning.
There may also be a shortage of places to eat or purchase food late in the evenings (after 5pm, hehe), again, check out Google for premises and their opening times.
If you are planning an evening meal in a restaurant or pub, book first, just in case.


----------



## Nebulous (2 Dec 2018)

When it gets nearer the time put up your route and we'll offer some suggestions. It is certainly possible to fall foul of hills in Scotland, that would particularly be the case leaving the North-East to go South on your return journey. There are also roads to be avoided, because they are very busy. The knack is to find routes somewhere inbetween, avoiding the busy routes, without going over all the hilltops.


----------



## Slow But Determined (2 Dec 2018)

Just a couple of points.

Firstly all the training / development appears to be aimed at yourself, are we assuming your wife is physically fit and getting to a point where she can comfortably achieve this journey will be easier for her?

Secondly although 80 miles in a day will be regularly completed by many a cyclist on here, to do it four days in a row after such a short cycling career I think will take its toll on you and the ride may become a chore rather than an adventure by day four.

Thirdly although riding with someone can help the miles go quicker and you can support each other if you are at two totally different levels it can be very frustrating for the better cyclist and very knackering for the one trying to keep up.

Not putting a downer on your trip just introducing a bit of realism.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Dec 2018)

This is a good book 

https://www.worldofbooks.com/en-gb/...MI85e67ueB3wIVWIfVCh2HtQbPEAQYAiABEgJq-vD_BwE

The author speaks of daily distances of 45-100 miles considering all factors.


----------



## 8mph (2 Dec 2018)

Fascinating thread, good luck chrismisterx. Do you know what tyres the Trek 520s come with?


----------



## chrismisterx (3 Dec 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Just a couple of points.
> 
> Firstly all the training / development appears to be aimed at yourself, are we assuming your wife is physically fit and getting to a point where she can comfortably achieve this journey will be easier for her?
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply, this post is more so about my personal journey but I completely understand what your saying.
I posted a thread not so long ago explaining that my wife was struggling a bit, more so to get out on her bike due to work commitments and the dark mornings / nights. I have found since I have been out and about more I am a little stronger than her cycling atm, she has planned to do a lot more indoor and gym work the next couple of months with weekend rides and I plan to fit it more outdoor work, as not as keen as the gym stuff ( she has a sports science degree so knows what she is doing, or so she says  )

I have thought about the chore side of things and after advice of this forum we plan to do a long ride two days in a row, I think the Hadrian way cycle route could be a good one, its around 88 miles go west one day, stay over night, then come home the next, thinking about that in March, see how we get on.

If closer to the time it ends up I am the stronger cyclist for any reason, I would carry the luggage on my bike, which would hopefully even things out.




8mph said:


> Fascinating thread, good luck chrismisterx. Do you know what tyres the Trek 520s come with?



Not Sure to be honest, my LBS is making the cycle run tubeless and said he might have to replace the tires with some that can handle being tubeless, so until the bike is ready I won't know. Also thinking about replacing the saddle for a brooks one, as i heard they are super comfortable, I was going to change the peddles also but not 100% sure atm.



Heltor Chasca said:


> This is a good book
> 
> https://www.worldofbooks.com/en-gb/...MI85e67ueB3wIVWIfVCh2HtQbPEAQYAiABEgJq-vD_BwE
> 
> The author speaks of daily distances of 45-100 miles considering all factors.



Thank you for this link, looks a fantastic book, so have ordered it!


----------



## 8mph (3 Dec 2018)

Glad to hear that you are going tubeless, I had a bit of a shock when I put thick puncture resistant tyres on my tourer, it slowed things down considerably.

I was in the highlands for 4 days last May on a similar bike. The scenery was exhilarating which kept me going but my face felt the effects of exposure after being in a headwind for a couple of days and had a tan on one side of my face and not the other! 

I recently went on a trip and again my face felt quite exposed after a few days in the saddle. For future trips, I'll take a small tube of moisturiser, clear glasses and a peaked hat to protect from glare.


----------



## mjr (3 Dec 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> Also thinking about replacing the saddle for a brooks one, as i heard they are super comfortable,


I hope you've also heard that they often take a good couple of hundred miles to mould to your shape. Until then, they're not as great, but still not awful if they suit you. I removed mine because the slight creaking annoyed me...



8mph said:


> I recently went on a trip and again my face felt quite exposed after a few days in the saddle. For future trips, I'll take a small tube of moisturiser, clear glasses and a peaked hat to protect from glare.


Nivea do a good small tube of moisturiser - very thick so you don't need much. Aveno is another and there's some thick one from Lush whose name I've forgotten. The old favourites like vaseline and lipsyl are also good for lips.


----------



## Vantage (10 Dec 2018)

It depends on one's derriere. Mine was comfy from straight away which is good because almost 2000 miles later it still hasn't got any mould shaped dimples in it.
I think the op needs to seriously reconsider these 80+ mile in a day loaded rides.
I'll admit to being a fairly weak cyclist and I don't really worry about endless miles or hours in the saddle as I can do them. But, setting up camp after them takes a bit of effort.
It took me around 7 hours to get from bolton to Delamere Forest only 45 miles away. I was absolutely shattered by the time I got there which meant it took well over an hour to pitch up at the site. Weather wasn't that bad that day either.
I really do think at this early stage in their cycling lives they are biting off more than they can chew. Start small and build up to bigger things would be my advice.


----------



## graham bowers (10 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE="Vantage, post: 5465647, member: 43718"
<SNIP>
I really do think at this early stage in their cycling lives they are biting off more than they can chew. Start small and build up to bigger things would be my advice.[/QUOTE]
Good on you and your good lady for setting this ambitious goal. Whether it's a bit much or not will be revealed during the training and if that decision is made, it would be relatively simple to reduce the distance by using rail to Berwick, for example. 

Lots of good advice on this thread. I'd add don't introduce anything new when you come to do the ride it's self, ensure everything is tried and tested, including your wet weather gear - as was suggested - do go out and have a rainy day ride in grim conditions.

Monitoring heart rate is a good thing to do in my opinion. It can get very technical however at the most basic level, you can make sure you're not working too hard and wearing yourself out. You will have long days in the saddle and whilst the navigation isn't too complicated, I would recommend using a gps navigation device with turn by turn instructions in order to reduce time taken getting lost or consulting maps. 

The East coast route is brilliant, I cycled it in 2017. It took me 5 days from Peterlee to Banff on a steel tourer with camping gear, my route was 625 Km long and 4700m of ascent. I kept off busy roads as much as possible so probably added a few Km of distance and m of climbing. I'd be happy to share my route if that would be of interest.


----------



## chrismisterx (10 Dec 2018)

Little update,

not much cycling getting done atm came down with tonsillitis and been too poorly to get out, seem to be getting a blast of every kind of bug, first a cold and now this, very disappointing, i blame my sisters kids, every time they come round to see us I seem to pick something up hehe.

but some good news, bikes have arrived at the shop and are fitted with new tubeless tires and are ready to pick up, soon as I feel well enough to travel there and ride back..

So excited to get the bikes home and have a little ride, but no point trying when feeling like this, tried the other day and after a couple of miles had to return home, was stupid to try too cycle when so under the weather.

[QUOTE=" I'd be happy to share my route if that would be of interest.[/QUOTE]

thank you that would be most helpful.


----------



## mjr (10 Dec 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> Little update,
> 
> not much cycling getting done atm came down with tonsillitis and been too poorly to get out, [...] tried the other day and after a couple of miles had to return home, was stupid to try too cycle when so under the weather.


Not really. The tonsils don't touch the bike. As long as your balance is good, keep rolling gently to speed up recovery IMO.


----------



## Slick (10 Dec 2018)

mjr said:


> Not really. The tonsils don't touch the bike. As long as your balance is good, keep rolling gently to speed up recovery IMO.


Interesting. Last year I really struggled this time of year after going strong all year. I've always found it to be tougher when not fully fit, but I've never had the mindset like you described to take it easier than would be normal. Might give it a go.


----------



## mjr (10 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> Interesting. Last year I really struggled this time of year after going strong all year. I've always found it to be tougher when not fully fit, but I've never had the mindset like you described to take it easier than would be normal. Might give it a go.


Obvious caveat to my comments is obey medical advice. I think someone I know ignored it and made themselves worse but it was doing something silly like a 200km audax with a stinking cold.


----------



## Slick (10 Dec 2018)

mjr said:


> Obvious caveat to my comments is obey medical advice. I think someone I know ignored it and made themselves worse but it was doing something silly like a 200km audax with a stinking cold.


I knew the difference. I was o my talking about 5aking it easy on a commute instead of always having to go for it.


----------



## mjr (10 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> I knew the difference. I was o my talking about 5aking it easy on a commute instead of always having to go for it.


I'm sure you do. It's the lurkers we must worry for.


----------



## graham bowers (11 Dec 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> <Snip>
> 
> " I'd be happy to share my route if that would be of interest.
> 
> thank you that would be most helpful.



The route was entirely planned using cycle.travel and the resulting .gpx files were uploaded to my Garmin 810 that I used for both turn by turn navigation and recording of ride data. The data files were uploaded to RidewithGPS and that is what is linked below. I still have the .gpx files too and would be happy to share.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/16234604

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/16234603

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/16234416

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/16234739

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/15946435


For the file ending 16234416 the stretch from 120 Km to 126 Km should be avoided as I ended up having to unload the bike to lift it and the luggage over gates, lots of them. The experience was made more memorable at one gate by a bull and his harim blocking the way. I took the cowards option and waited half an hour for them to mosey off.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (12 Dec 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> Little update,
> 
> not much cycling getting done atm came down with tonsillitis and been too poorly to get out, seem to be getting a blast of every kind of bug, first a cold and now this, very disappointing, i blame my sisters kids, every time they come round to see us I seem to pick something up hehe.
> 
> ...



Delighted to read your update - not that you're under the weather!- just that you're still here! I had visions of you heading off again on dodgy brakes and coming a cropper! 

"Stupid" is a word I hate. Heading out was just another sign of your (incurable?) enthusiasm! 

While it might well be no harm for some to continue to ride in the winter weather with various ailments, I'm not sure it's a good idea for everyone. As well as the tolerance of the more experienced rider, they will also have (probably through trial and error) the optimum gear for the environment.

Mind your tonsils, ride when you can, and most importantly, when you can enjoy it. Endurance and braving the elements can come later.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (12 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> I knew the difference. I was o my talking about 5aking it easy on a commute instead of always having to go for it.



I started riding again for relaxation, moved on to touring, then began commuting to work every day. I no longer have a car.
I got a gps for navigation and use it daily just to record my rides. There is a satisfaction to seeing the kms mount up! 

However, when I first started using it and connected to Strava I'd get messages about my performance on "segments" whatever they were. Being a competitive person, I started to pay attention to those. One day, I realised that my commute was a lot less fun.
I changed the display to stop showing me my speed/average etc and the joy returned!
I love my commute. It's not a race. It's relaxation time..... and I tend to go just as fast as before, and arrive in a better mood!

Also, at this time of the year, my speed slows down and the hour commute feels a bit harder. It's colder, the surface is trickier and I'm balancing between being warm but not sweating. I "feel" the riding far more in my muscles than when it's warmer. But I still enjoy it! 

Last night the sky was wonderfully clear in parts giving a fantastic view of the stars, while clouds in other parts gave a wonderful hue, and the freezing mist was mysterious and adventurous to cycle through. It was so calm, so quiet and so naturally beautiful I slowed right down to absorb the whole experience (the night before it had been pishing rain!). Couldn't have done that if I was racing the clock!

I suggest go for taking it easy


----------



## Slick (12 Dec 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I started riding again for relaxation, moved on to touring, then began commuting to work every day. I no longer have a car.
> I got a gps for navigation and use it daily just to record my rides. There is a satisfaction to seeing the kms mount up!
> 
> However, when I first started using it and connected to Strava I'd get messages about my performance on "segments" whatever they were. Being a competitive person, I started to pay attention to those. One day, I realised that my commute was a lot less fun.
> ...


The like was mostly for that.

I also agree mostly with your post, I also like to challenge myself at times especially if it's the only chance of cycling I can get. I'm not comparing my times to others merely my own and for me is where I get the most enjoyment whilst commuting. Well that and the feel good factor that sets you up for the rest of the day.


----------



## nickAKA (12 Dec 2018)

Firstly, well done setting such an 'ambitious' target. I wish my other half was up for something like this! She could do it but just doesn't like traffic. At all.

Regarding the training... put the miles in. There's no substitute for getting out there and doing it. You don't have to go full distance, once you're comfortable (ie. not physically dying) doing 50 mile rides you'll be fine, I'm sure. The weight loss will come as a consequence of putting the work in.
I can only comment based on my experiences, so here it comes - I did most of my training when I started riding _seriously_ (August 2017) in a pretty much fasted state. Most training rides were ~20miles but I did the hills and the weight dropped off rapidly, I didn't adjust my diet at all. Once I graduated onto longer ~40 mile rides I started fuelling up a bit better; I still lost weight but probably at half the rate I had been losing it. I was focused on a couple of centuries I had planned earlier this year and I wanted to be ready for anything, I was determined not to be 'that guy' that bonked or had a 'disaster trousers' incident because I was undercooked...
As it transpired, the first 'event' of 120 miles went better than I could have hoped for. I could have gone on if I'd had to, but only because I'd prepared thouroughly.

You've got a bit less time than I had to prepare, plus you've got to do a lot of it over winter... the weather is going to be a problem at some point so I'll throw this into the mix: I did *A LOT* of training indoors on Zwift once the weather turned. It's not for everyone, I understand that, but where it really paid dividends for me was preparing for long, hard, steady efforts. I think it could work quite well for you in that respect, if you're struggling to get out on the bike.

Best of luck, looking forward to reading more about your journey.


----------



## chrismisterx (8 Feb 2019)

Been awhile since my last update,

Been a mixed bag the last 2 months with a few ups and downs bike and non bike related.

First off new bike is fantastic, blows the old one away and the distances I was doing on the old bike are a 100 times easier on the new one, I just haven't had the chance to get out as much as I would have liked.

Decided to get upgrades for the bike, so back into the shop it went for a week or so, new dynamo lights, was a wheel rebuild, but got the bike back and they work great, have a tyre problem, which I hope to get sorted this weekend, but the big bike problem that i had, was I had my first cycle accident.

Since the new bike was in the shop for wheel rebuild, went on the old one and had a nasty spill, was coming to a corner at the end of the main road about 5 mins from home and hit some black ice and went skidding across the road, lucky for me the two cars on the road at the time managed to dodge me but I hit the curb quite hard ( later that day 2 cars lost control at the same spot. )

Ended up with suspected broken finger , bruised side, bump on face and a bit of road rash, worst of all my pride took a nasty knock too!

It seems someone had spilt a load of water on the road after washing the bins and it was that which caused that corner to end up covered in ice when the rest of the road seemed fine.

Pleased it happened on the old bike, lesson learnt. The other down side is been pretty much stuck in the house for 2 weeks while I healed fully, cupa's and biscuits haven't helped the weight loss, put a ton on, i call it my future fuel lol

Anyway plans are still in place, we knew this time of year was going to be tough to get a ton of miles in, work hasn't helped, wife has been snowed under, but she is also finding the new bike much easier.

We have the bikes ready to go, bags, lights etc, just need a small tool set and some spares and that's done, next we will be shopping for cycle clothes.

I am healing nicely, still sore and finger isn't anywhere near 100% yet but weather permitting and if the tyre problem is fixed tomorrow, hope to get a 50 mile ride done this sunday with the wife, now we have much better lights no rush if it gets dark, my old lights weren't up to it sadly.

Sorry for the lack of updates, but with the crash, work commitments and weather, just had nothing to really report.

I will get a couple of pics of the bikes next day or two oh and the locks we bought for bikes btw are very heavy, seem to weigh more than the bikes!

Once the weather breaks, will post much more often and show our training plan etc, to see how we get on.


----------



## chrismisterx (17 Feb 2019)

Ouch, boy I am sore today! Hands, neck, legs and hmmm the place the sun don't shine lol

So now that's out the way, time for an update.

Me and the better half went for a ride Saturday ( no not that kind you mucky devils ) North shields to Corbridge. This trip was to be the furthest my wife had been.

Day didn't start too well, She had been complaining that she couldn't get used to the gears, we looked at videos to try and help her in the past, but today they sounded terrible, so we swapped bikes, straight away I knew something was wrong, slipping clunking and not changing gears well at all, luckily our bike shop we use was only a mile or two out the way of our route and thought we would pop in and get it checked, new bike get the guys to sort it.

He thought it was the cable at first, but took it for a spin, turns out a link on the chain was damaged, so he fixed it free of charge and off we head back on route, a small 40 min delay. Wife said the bike was fantastic and totally different and a joy to ride.

We had a bit of a head wind so progress was slow but steady and after a couple of stops to rest and eat cake made it to Corbridge, coming back my wife started to really feel it the strong wind I think had sapped her strength and the last 10 miles where a real slog, but I am so proud of her, she had just done her first 50 miles, well 58.7 miles according to my app.

This morning we woke and she didn't feel too bad, tried but she felt ok, I decided it was time to try two long rides in a row and off I went alone back to Corbridge minus the trip to the bike shop. Trip started well enough, again another head wind but around 20 miles in I really felt it, pushed on a further 5 miles and decided to head back, about a mile short of Corbridge ( it was just before the busy road and a nice downhill bit into the town, I didn't fancy the return up the hill and I didn't want to stop today, was trying to do this with no breaks.

Coming back had a nice 5 miles easy ride, a lot of downhill bits and the wind was mainly behind me, but I started to get really sore neck and hands, this had also happened the day before, but it was really bad today.
When I hit Newcastle Quay side I had to walk due to the market and my legs felt like jelly, the next mile seemed like a forever never ending hell, couldn't get comfortable, saddle sore and was wishing I had done a small trip instead of this 

A further mile on ran out of water and wished I had packed food ( lesson learnt ) Then just when I thought I was running on empty and was going to have to stop and walk to the nearest town, got a second wind, I am not going to say I enjoyed the last 10 mile but very happy that I did it, learnt a lot about different things today.

I had on both days my bags and some weight on the bike, I think around 4kg extra weight on top of the bags.

So things I learnt, need to make sure I have fuel ( lots of fuel hehe ) and extra water on my longer trips when I don't want to stop.

Things to figure out, why I had such bad pain both days in my neck, I haven't done many miles with drop handle bars, could it be that?, will it get better?, was getting to the point I could hardly lift my head and my hands are really sore. Red raw to be honest maybe I need gloves?

My legs I expected to be sore and they are , knees a little sore but not been out enough the last 2 months so maybe my fitness dropped quite a bit more than I expected.

Overall I will embrace the suck, I am sure I will get better , but 58.7 one day followed by 51.4 ( took a short cut according to the signs on the way home and seemed to have went further lol )

So my first 100 mile weekend!

Right off to go have a glass of wine and a good old soak in the bath ( wine is purely for medic reasons  )


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2019)

chrismisterx said:


> Things to figure out, why I had such bad pain both days in my neck, I haven't done many miles with drop handle bars, could it be that?, will it get better?, was getting to the point I could hardly lift my head and my hands are really sore. Red raw to be honest maybe I need gloves?
> [...]
> So my first 100 mile weekend!


Well done!

Odd as it sounds, too much weight on the hands is often a sign that the saddle position is wrong and the hands are being used to hold you up, instead of your weight being shared between bum and legs and the hands only being used for steering. Too much weight on the hands can also strain wrists, elbows, shoulders and neck. http://wheel-easy.org.uk/bike-set-up/ is a good guide if you have time or no money to pay someone to set it up.


----------



## r04DiE (18 Feb 2019)

Really enjoying this thread and good luck to you! I really hope you reach your goals.


----------



## snickerdoodle (18 Feb 2019)

Hi, chrismisterx, it's been a pleasure reading your thread and all the updates on your challenge. I think it's very impressive what you've achieved in a space of just few (winter!) months. It seems that your heart is all in it and I am looking forward to finding out how you get on. You won't get much valuable cycling advice from me as I am a novice myself, but on a general note please remember to take good care of yourself and take it easy.


----------



## 12boy (19 Feb 2019)

After a while your muscles, heart and lungs become used to the work. Then your impediment,may become poor ergonomics. I have learned the hard way that riding tucked over for long periods can generate a lot of pressure on your hands, so a multi position handle bar can help, ie flat to drops or if bending to the drops is too much a moustache bar or North Roads. Bending over so you need to raise your head to see the road as when fighting a headwind can generate a lot of stiffness in your neck and shoulders and a more erect position may be more work but easier in the long run.


----------



## nickAKA (25 Feb 2019)

I usually start to feel it in my neck after about 80 miles but I don't do 80 miles very often so try not to worry about it 
I cured hand numbness/soreness by putting a 20mm shorter stem on and raising the bars by about 25mm which has the added benefit of being comfortable in the drops for longer; I also try to move my hands around the bars regularly and wear mitts with decent padding in them.

Great progress, keep going!


----------



## OldShep (27 Apr 2019)

It will very soon be May. How are the preparations progressing?


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Apr 2019)

Found this thread a bit late. Its a very inspiring story - how is the training going ?
From my journey from couch to 5 day tourer in 4 years, what I have found is that you need to fall in love with cycling - to get through the hard times. In my first couple of years I focused on getting fit for a annual 100 mile ride. The trouble is that riding became a chore as it was hard and hurt. Once I had completed the 100 miler that was it until the next year. It was only when I started to enjoy going out on the bike for its own sake that it all came together.


----------



## straas (2 May 2019)

Enjoying reading the progress!

Currently reading "the year", if they could manage 100+ mile days on unpaved roads with solid wheels, I think you're in with a chance!!

Try to get your fit on the bike right, neck pain can make riding pretty miserable - google shermers neck


----------



## chrismisterx (2 May 2019)

Hi all,

Well things aren't going to plan atm, my father in-law took seriously ill a few of weeks ago and my wife had to travel up to see him and help take care of him this has left us in a difficult position, we are on different pages with regards training now as my wife hasn't been able to get out at all with being 400 mile a part from her bike and to make matters worse had to use most of her leave to stay with her father in Scotland while he is recovering.

To be honest for a little while forgot all about updating this post with everything that was going on, sorry about that!

My training if i am honest isn't as far along as i would like, I can manage around 60 miles two days in a row with a full load, still around 20 miles short of my target. My broken finger is now set from my little bike accident and it looks funny, nurse said it will never go back to the way it was, my first cycling war wound lol.

Tiredness in my neck has been the biggest problem and boy is it different riding with a full load compared to riding just the bike, i have to hold my hands up and admit I underestimated how different the bike feels with a full load!

Its been a steep learning curve with many mistakes along the way, so many things I would have done differently with hindsight.

So atm we are torn on what to do, my wife has 7 days leave left but is quite the way off the training due to her father being ill and i am also behind where I thought i would be, so do we delay the trip, plan the trip one way taking a bit longer and getting the train back or plan a shorter trip this time, everything is a bit up in the air, I was hoping with me being a little ahead on the training I could carry both our loads, but i will be honest the 4 full panniers has been a bit much for me atm.

feel a bit of a failure atm, I really should have done much better then I have and I am disappointed my post isn't full of me posting successful training stories and the like, as the truth is the training as been sporadic and very stop / start.

Bikes are in for there service today, which was planned to make sure everything was ready for the trip, so it seems everything is ready but us hehe.

I am super proud of my wife though, with everything that has gone on she has done great and loves being on the bike, she even is saving up for a light road bike!
We have a over night stay planned with two days riding which will be our longest ride together to date, was supposed to be our first warm up weekend, looking forward to that a lot, I think after that we will have a much better idea on whats what.

on the plus side I really love being out and about, with a loaded bike I know I am slow ( slow on an unloaded bike too if i am honest ) going along at around 7-9 mph on avg depending on the hills, lol but I think I quite like going slow its a blast, something about plodding along I just love, still nervous on the really busy roads and prefer the quieter routes and cycle paths, but maybe just need more practice.

what ever we decided will keep you all informed, was even thinking of trying it solo, scares me a bit going solo as a newbie cyclist but it could be an option 

My wife said I shouldn't have posted our plans online as if we fail we will look stupid, but I am pleased I did as i think its important learnt so much from being here on the forums and setbacks and failures are all part of growing long term and I really want to becoming a long distance rider, just love the freedom of being on the bike.

My wifes bike is working like a dream and she is very happy on it, mine has a small front tire issue, keeps losing air over night, the local bike shop is stripping it down to make sure the tubeless is working as intended, not the biggest problem in the world as I just blow it up each morning, apart from that again very happy with the bike, pity my LBS couldn't service my crappy body!


Thanks for reading my ramblings all.


----------



## tom73 (2 May 2019)

It don't sound to me you've failed it's more like you've had your fair share of problems and spanners in the works AKA life. Life has a habit of getting in the way and it sure can make you feel crap when it happens. My cycling plan this year is not quite panning out either. But just think about how fair you have come your bikes , the other stuff you've got and the roads are not going away any time soon. 

So Just changing the plan a bit is all that is needed it not a big deal in the bigger picture keep up the training as and when maybe even take it down a peg if it's proving a bit hard it will come in time. Focus on what need's to be done now and what you can do now then move onto the next thing you can do ect and not on the big grand plan or it will just freak you both out. 

Just keep going and carry on enjoying it and learning and things will fall into place.


----------



## 12boy (3 May 2019)

If the slings and arrows of outrageous misfortune make your 600 km goal unattainable at this time set other goals and ride when you can and enjoy doing rides with your wife when she can. If you had never started this post wuld you have gotten this far? Not only did you state a goal and try to reach it, but you've gotten a lot of suport and shared knowledge. It's legit to feel bad that it isn't going to be as you planned but there is no shame in putting the needs of other people above yourselves. I have seen many family situations where family abandon or ignore those who took care of them in the past because the one needing help now is too much trouble, inconvenient or otherwise a disruption to their selfishness. Good for your wife for helping her dad and good for you for supporting her.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2019)

it seems you're doing okay from here @chrismisterx: Life intervenes and gets in the way of your plans and sometimes that's a pain in the bum. I really wanted to have broken the Metric century by now but I'm still hovering about the 80k mark, manly because of a lack of time, because I've got other stuff that needs to be done.

As others have said, take stock, readjust your goals and enjoy riding and being together when you can.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 May 2019)

Sounds line you're doing just fine to me. 

You won't do what you initially wanted to, but it's inspired you to things you wouldn't otherwise have. 

Don't worry about the original target, just enjoy being on the bike.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> it seems you're doing okay from here @chrismisterx: enjoy riding and being together when you can.





roubaixtuesday said:


> Sounds line you're doing just fine to me.
> 
> You won't do what you initially wanted to, but it's inspired you to things you wouldn't otherwise have.
> 
> Don't worry about the original target, just enjoy being on the bike.



Hi Chris,
I've followed your story from the begining, heading out with no brakes to buying the new bikes.
I think you're discovering what most cycle tourists discover at some point - plans rarely transfer to reality. The trick is to embrace the change.

I shudder when I read of people "training" for a tour. I get the idea of training for sport. I get the idea of training for a marathon. And I understand the necessity of being physically prepared for a physical challenge. But in my head training for a tour is different. It's not training. It's going for a picnic. It's going to visit friends in the next town over. It's an overnight or weekend camping trip. It's about the whole package - not just grinding out the miles. It's about getting used to setting up a tent in the wind, cycling in the rain, trying to slice tomatoes on my knees while keeping the bees away from my fruit. It's about seeing normal things through new eyes.

The quotes above say it all - enjoy what you're doing and remind yourself how lucky you are that you're doing this together.

And as for failure? At the risk of sounding like a motivational speaker, there is no such things as failure. We all have a choice about how we deal with the negative stuff. We can see it as a failure or we can see it as a learning experience. I've had many, many learning experiences!

Best wishes to your in-laws and best of luck to the two of ye. There's potentially years and years of bike touring adventures ahead of ye!


----------



## chrismisterx (3 May 2019)

thank you all for your kind words and support, it really does mean a lot to us, to be honest without the support from this forum I think we would have given up months ago.

I remember being chuffed with my first 10 mile round trip, how sore I was, back then being able to ride 50 mile in a day seemed a pipe dream, but with the help and advice I got from this forums members I managed it and boy it felt good! 



HobbesOnTour said:


> I think you're discovering what most cycle tourists discover at some point - plans rarely transfer to reality. The trick is to *embrace the change*.



what a fantastic message and the bit in bold I should get added to my bike as a decal!

I did shy away from the forum when things started to go pear shaped, thought I was going to get a lot of told you so, but the kind words and well wishes has really lifted my mood, I was so looking forward to this trip and i am so disappointed its not going to happen as planed this year, I knew when the training wasn't going as planned that we were going to have to drop the daily mileage down and take a couple of extra days to get there, from 80 mile days down to around 60 mile days and I was fine with that, but now that it might not happen at all, gutted doesn't quite cut it.

So in the spirit of _embracing the change _I thinking of planning a different trip same distance ish but an easier ride ( I think ) and something maybe we can fit in to the leave my wife has left.

So I was thinking the coast to castle route:-

*Route Details*

*Route*: Newcastle to Edinburgh via Berwick and Melrose.
Distance: 200 miles.
National *Cycle* Network: *Route* 1

Time allowing a return trip back to Newcastle, for a total of approx 400 miles. 

why this trip instead of the one planned you may ask with the distance being the same? Well the idea before was a trip to see her parents, with 4 hard days riding a stay over and either another trip home or a train home depending on how we did, with her father being poorly she has been up via a train and spent quite a lot of time there and is going back up to see him in a couple of months with our daughter in the car, so the main reason for the trip, to see her parents isn't valid anymore , so now the trip will be 100% to have fun on the bikes.

So this route has a couple of advantages, I think the route isn't as demanding with climbs and such, its closer to home encase something goes wrong with us ( bikes should be fine lol ) plus because we don't have the staying with parents bit maybe the 7 days leave added with 2 weekends ( wife doesn't work weekends ) gives us 11 days to complete the trip on paper at least 

Also there's the option of going one way and train back if needed and worse case happens and we have to stop the trip for any reason we are close to home via trains.

I was looking forward to riding through the highlands, I think that would just be amazing, but there's always next year for that one.

So i will speak to my wife when she gets home from work and broach the subject with her.


----------



## rugby bloke (3 May 2019)

Good to hear that you are still riding, that's the main thing. As you see, there is always an alternative if Plan A does not work out. Now you have discovered the joy of cycling there will be plenty of opportunities in the future to visit the Highlands.
All the very best, keep posting and don't ever worry about being judged as a failure.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 May 2019)

chrismisterx said:


> thank you all for your kind words and support, it really does mean a lot to us, to be honest without the support from this forum I think we would have given up months ago.
> 
> I remember being chuffed with my first 10 mile round trip, how sore I was, back then being able to ride 50 mile in a day seemed a pipe dream, but with the help and advice I got from this forums members I managed it and boy it felt good!
> 
> ...


Chris,
Can I make a suggestion?
Instead of pitching the distance to travel and the advantages of this route to your wife, how about you pitch the "experience" on offer?
I mean the chance to get away from the stresses of daily life, the chance to be together and do something together,the chance to visit Edinburgh (or wherever) and eat in this restaurant or drink in that pub or visit that museum. Pitch the things you will do and experience and feel, not the distance you will cover.
If you start thinking like that, even a 20 mile pootle down the road to a nice Inn starts to sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## chrismisterx (3 May 2019)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Chris,
> Can I make a suggestion?
> Instead of pitching the distance to travel and the advantages of this route to your wife, how about you pitch the "experience" on offer?
> I mean the chance to get away from the stresses of daily life, the chance to be together and do something together,the chance to visit Edinburgh (or wherever) and eat in this restaurant or drink in that pub or visit that museum. Pitch the things you will do and experience and feel, not the distance you will cover.
> If you start thinking like that, even a 20 mile pootle down the road to a nice Inn starts to sound like a lot of fun.



That's a fantastic idea, i suppose its easy to get caught up with numbers and such, i did something a little like this for our Sunday mornings, no one really wants to get up early on a Sunday, so i use the carrot of "missing the crowds and riding to her favorite little cafe and ice cream shop hehe and boy I love our little trips there now just as much as her, the ice cream is amazing!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2019)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Chris,
> Can I make a suggestion?
> Instead of pitching the distance to travel and the advantages of this route to your wife, how about you pitch the "experience" on offer?
> I mean the chance to get away from the stresses of daily life, the chance to be together and do something together,the chance to visit Edinburgh (or wherever) and eat in this restaurant or drink in that pub or visit that museum. Pitch the things you will do and experience and feel, not the distance you will cover.
> If you start thinking like that, even a 20 mile pootle down the road to a nice Inn starts to sound like a lot of fun.



I'll try that with my wife as well...


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 May 2019)

chrismisterx said:


> That's a fantastic idea, i suppose its easy to get caught up with numbers and such, i did something a little like this for our Sunday mornings, no one really wants to get up early on a Sunday, so i use the carrot of "missing the crowds and riding to her favorite little cafe and ice cream shop hehe and boy I love our little trips there now just as much as her, the ice cream is amazing!



Chris, I've knocked up quite a few kms touring over the last few years. With one exception I do not recall the mileage of a specific tour, or day.
I cycled to Santiago in Spain and have a photo taken in front of the Cathedral with the distance I had biked. It was a big deal on the day. I don't remember it now - but I do recall vividly the excitement in the square, the voices and some of the people I chatted to.

I remember the day I did the most kms ever -167. But not because of the distance. Because of the ride! The road I had planned to ride, a straight, flat road was forbidden for bikes so I had to take smaller roads parallel to the big one, over rolling hills and through lots of little villages. Far nicer than what I had planned - and far longer. I remember distinctly making the decision to stop in one of the villages during a beer festival, cycling throught the woods outside of Salzburg in the pitch darkness and I can still taste the chocolate cake and bottle of beer that I bought at a late night petrol station when I arrived. Bliss. 

It's not about the bike - it's about what the bike lets you do.


----------



## nickAKA (3 May 2019)

This setback is unfortunate but take the positives, it'll give you extra time to practice, prepare & hone your touring craft. As other have suggested do some shorter, more leisurely trips over the summer, the odd weekend away cruising taking in the scenery & stopping at little B&Bs, or even trying camping... it could be the best thing that you've ever done!

Good luck, I'm sure I speak for all in wishing you well.


----------



## graham bowers (3 May 2019)

I too was wondering how this was going. I pretty much concur with other comments. Sometimes life gets in the way, that's not failure. There is still the opportunity to adjust, whether that be postpone or do a less demanding trip, or both. Even one day out, overnight and one day back would be a mini-adventure.


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 May 2019)

Plans should be a guide, rather than fixed and immovable! 

Our trip to Paris last year didn’t pan out exactly, and due to various issues, we didn’t cycle the whole route, we used the train on one day. Temperatures of +90 took a big toll!
If you can include ‘bail-out’ options, you’ll perhaps feel less pressure if things don’t follow your original ideas.

My pic on the left confirms our arrival, and the journey was still fantastic and a great achievement for us.

Go with whatever gives you the wonderful feeling of cycle touring, and don’t worry about any set distance.
It’s all about the journey, and you are 5 months into it.... it’ll last you a lifetime

Good luck to you both.


----------



## Hunty (26 Jun 2019)

Brand new to the forum and read this entire thread. Brilliant read, well done.


----------



## AuroraSaab (26 Jun 2019)

You haven't failed at all. I'm getting back on a bike after 30 years and I've found this thread very inspiring.


----------



## MiK1138 (26 Jun 2019)

chrismisterx said:


> ………….. To save money on the trip I thought camping would be a good idea and the touring idea was born. We set the date for this trip as May next year as her mams birthday, and my 45th birthday is also then.
> 
> We decided we need new bikes for this!...……..



Late to the party on this but the above quoted sums up Cyclist logic SAVE MONEY BUY NEW BIKES LOVE IT


----------



## bcabz (1 Jul 2019)

I am really looking forward to reading your journal. I am a 53 year old couch potato off work long term with vision challenges and depression.
I need something to focus on and am u for s challenge, so am going to do LEJOG using the cycle network’s guide of pathways with no traffic. I am not to bothered about how long it takes me but think it would be a good thing to figure cuts on to do in 2020 and maybe raise money for charity at the same time
I might have a bunch of questions for you!!!





chrismisterx said:


> Decided to keep a online journal of my personal journey from complete novice cyclist and over weight couch potato to fit, healthy competent cyclist who aims to complete his first cycle tour.
> 
> So best way to start I think is a quick recap of the story so far.
> 
> ...





chrismisterx said:


> Decided to keep a online journal of my personal journey from complete novice cyclist and over weight couch potato to fit, healthy competent cyclist who aims to complete his first cycle tour.
> 
> So best way to start I think is a quick recap of the story so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Jul 2019)

bcabz said:


> I am really looking forward to reading your journal. I am a 53 year old couch potato off work long term with vision challenges and depression.
> I need something to focus on and am u for s challenge, so am going to do LEJOG using the cycle network’s guide of pathways with no traffic. I am not to bothered about how long it takes me but think it would be a good thing to figure cuts on to do in 2020 and maybe raise money for charity at the same time
> I might have a bunch of questions for you!!!



Good luck, bcabz. There is something very satisfying about going on a long distance bike tour, especially, I think, when there is no rush. Physically it's good for you, mentally it's good for you and socially it's good for you.

I'd be wary of going down the charity route, though. I've read many, many blogs of cycle tourists and have yet to read one where the cyclist enjoyed the charity aspect. Tolerance and mild acceptance was the most positive vibe I picked up.

Route obligations, social media obligations and similar pressures became very heavy in more than a few cases.

I understand the desire to do something for charity and sometimes it is a really good way to focus, but I'd suggest that you, yourself should be priority number one, at least on your first tour. After all, if it's as good as we say it is, it will only be the first - there'll be lots of opportunities in the future.


----------

